

Rust for C++ programmers – an intermission – why Rust - azth
http://featherweightmusings.blogspot.com.au/2014/04/rust-for-c-programmers-intermission-why.html

======
rakoo
The more I learn about Rust, the more I start to believe those who say "Rust
is the new C++". It targets a similar feature set with a similar vision on
performance, yet provides easier safety and concurrency.

Go does not play in that field. Go is more like the new Java: One language to
build everything, write once run everywhere, and doesn't try to put a
bazillion new features just because it can. The "boring" language that is
actually used to build stuff.

The cool thing is that Go is a great language to spend more time on building
stuff and less on the language itself, and it's the opposite of boring.

